# 82nd Annual Academy Awards - Die Nominierten



## Q (8 Feb. 2010)

Hier die Nominierten:

*BESTER FILM*
“Avatar”
“The Blind Side”
“District 9″
“An Education”
“The Hurt Locker”
“Inglourious Basterds”
“Precious: Based on the Novel…”
“A Serious Man”
“Up”
“Up in the Air”
*
BESTER HAUPTDARSTELLER*
Jeff Bridges – “Crazy Heart”
George Clooney – “Up in the Air”
Colin Firth – “A Single Man”
Morgan Freeman – “Invictus”
Jeremy Renner – “The Hurt Locker”
*
BESTER NEBENDARSTELLER*
Matt Damon – “Invictus”
Woody Harrelson – “The Messenger”
Christopher Plummer – “The Last Station”
Christoph Waltz – “Inglourious Basterds”
Stanley Tucci – “The Lovely Bones”
*
BESTE HAUPTDARSTELLERIN*
Sandra Bullock – “The Blind Side”
Helen Mirren – “The Last Station”
Carey Mulligan – “An Education”
Gabourey Sidibe – “Precious”
Meryl Streep – “Julie & Julia”
*
BESTE NEBENDARSTELLERIN*
Penelope Cruz – “Nine”
Vera Farmiga – “Up in the Air”
Maggie Gyllenhaal – “Crazy Heart”
Anna Kendrick – “Up in the Air”
Mo’Nique – “Precious: Based on the Novel…”
*
BESTER ANIMATIONS-FILM*
“Coraline”
“Fantastic Mr. Fox”
“The Princess and the Frog”
“The Secret of Kells”
“Up”
*
BESTE KÜNSTLERISCHE LEITUNG*
“Avatar”
“The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus”
“Nine”
“Sherlock Holmes”
“The Young Victoria”
*
BESTE CINEMATOGRAPHIE*
“Avatar”
“Harry Potter and the Halfblood Prince”
“The Hurt Locker”
“Inglourious Basterds”
“The White Ribbon”
*
BESTES KOSTÜM*
“Bright Star”
“Coco Before Chanel”
“The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus”
“Nine”
“The Young Victoria”
*
BESTE REGIE*
James Cameron – “Avatar”
Kathryn Bigelow – “The Hurt Locker”
Quentin Tarantino – “Inglourious Basterds”
Lee Daniels – “Precious: Based on the Novel…”
Jason Reitman – “Up in the Air”
*
BESTER DOKUMENTARFILM*
“Burma VJ”
“The Cove”
“Food, Inc.”
“Which Way Home”
“The Most Dangerous Man in America: Daniel Ellsberg and the Pentagon Papers”
*
BESTE KURZ-DOKUMENTATION*
“China’s Unnatural Disaster: The Tears of Sichuan Province”
“The Last Campaign of Governor Booth Gardner”
“The Last Truck: Closing of a GM Plant”
“Music by Prudence”
“Rabbit á la Berlin”
*
BESTER SCHNITT*
“Avatar”
“District 9″
“The Hurt Locker”
“Inglourious Basterds”
“Precious: The Novel…”
*
BESTER NICHT ENGLISCHSPRACHIGER FILM*
“Ajami” – Israel
“The Milk of Sorrow” – Peru
“A Prophet” – Frankreich
“El Secreto de Sus Ojos” – Argentinien
“Das weiße Band” – Deutschland
*
BESTE MASKE*
“Il Divo”
“Star Trek”
“The Young Victoria”
*
BESTE FILMMUSIK*
“Avatar”
“Fantastic Mr. Fox”
“The Hurt Locker”
“Sherlock Holmes”
“Up”
*
BESTER FILMSONG*
“Almost There” – The Princess and the Frog, Music und Lyric Randy Newman
“Down in New Orleans” – The Princess and the Frog, Music und Lyric Randy Newman
“Loin de Paname” – Paris 36 Music by Reinhardt Wagner und Lyric Frank Thomas
“Take It All” – Nine, Music und Lyric Maury Yeston
“The Weary Kind” – Crazy Heart, Music and Lyric Ryan Bingham und T Bone Burnett
*
BESTER ANIMIERTER KURZFILM*
“French Roast” – Fabrice O. Joubert
“Granny O’Grimm’s Sleeping Beauty” – Nicky Phelan und Darragh O’Connell
“The Lady and the Reaper (La Dama y la Muerte)” – Javier Recio Gracia
“Logorama” – Nicolas Schmerkin
“A Matter of Loaf and Death” – Nick Park
*
BESTER LIVE-ACTION-KURZFILM*
“The Door” – Juanita Wilson & James Flynn
“Instead of Abracadabra” – Patrik Eklund & Mathias Fjellström
“Kavi” – Gregg Helvey
“Miracle Fish” – Luke Doolan & Drew Bailey
“The New Tenants” – Joachim Back & Tivi Magnusson
*
BESTE TONBEARBEITUNG*
“Avatar”
“The Hurt Locker”
“Inglourious Basterds”
“Star Trek”
“Up”
*
BESTE TON-ABMISCHUNG*
“Avatar”
“The Hurt Locker”
“Inglourious Basterds”
“Star Trek”
“Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen”
*
BESTE VISUELLE EFFEKTE*
“Avatar”
“District 9″
“Star Trek”
*
BESTES ADAPTIERTES DREHBUCH*
“An Education” – Nick Hornby
“District 9″ – Neil Blomkamp & Terri Tatchell
“In the Loop” – Jesse Armstrong & Simon Blackwell & Armando Iannucci & Tony Roche
“Precious: Based on the Novel “Push” by Sapphire” – Geoffrey Fletcher
“Up in the Air” – Jason Reitman & Sheldon Turner
*
BESTES ORIGINAL-DREHBUCH*
Mark Boal – “The Hurt Locker”
Quentin Tarantino – “Inglourious Basterds”
Alessandro Camon & Owen Moverman – “The Messenger”
Ethan Coen & Joel Coen – “A Serious Man”
Pete Docter & Thomas McCarthy & Bob Peterson – “Up”

Dann freuen wir uns mal auf die Bilder!


----------



## Rolli (8 Feb. 2010)

*AW: 82st Annual Academy Awards - Oscars -Die Nominierten:*

Danke Q fürs posten


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Feb. 2010)

*AW: 82st Annual Academy Awards - Oscars -Die Nominierten:*

*..... and the Oscar goes to ... ? Das Gollum ganz gespannt ist *


----------



## hanshansen287 (11 Feb. 2010)

*AW: 82st Annual Academy Awards - Oscars -Die Nominierten:*

danke für die zusammenstellung


----------



## KarlEngels (13 Feb. 2010)

*AW: 82st Annual Academy Awards - Oscars -Die Nominierten:*

Danke


----------



## Babs (23 Feb. 2010)

*AW: 82st Annual Academy Awards - Oscars -Die Nominierten:*

Danke Q.
Daumendrück für Christoph Waltz:thumbup:


----------



## klaus2002 (2 März 2010)

*AW: 82st Annual Academy Awards - Oscars -Die Nominierten:*

Danke für die Infos :thumbup:


----------

